# The spirit of rescues



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

Chapter 2
Elly

They huddle up in the falling down shed for warmth.
"Meep,Spooky,Elly come on out."says the human.
They walk out of the shed thinking the human would give them a little food.
"Guys, I don't know what to do foods gone, Sharels gone, money's gone."says the human.
Elly sticks her head over the fence and touches him with her muzzle.
"I'm sorry Elly .... Your so skinny, what am I going to do."asks the human.
Meep and Spooky stand back.
Elly nuzzles into the humans arms.
"Elly, I have to leave ... And I'm not coming back... someone will and find you." Says the human, he scratches Ellys forehead turns around and goes to his car and drives away.
Elly try's to chase him but stops at the fence. She nieghs and whinnys for him to come back. She stays at the end of the fence watching the old dirt road.
"Maybe you should go talk to her."says Meep.
"Eaiser said then done, she got really attached to that human."says Spooky.
"Spooky what are we going to do."asks Meep.
"I don't know."says Spooky.
Meep and Spooky try and try to get Elly to come in the shed but she just squeals and kicks at them.
Two weeks later
"Elly come help us the gate is almost broke we can get out and get a little grass that's left."says Spooky.
Elly looks down the old dirt road one last time, then trots to Spooky and Meep they are kicking the fence. Elly walks about thirty feet away.
"Back up you two."says Elly.
Elly takes off at a lope and crashes into the gate. Wood and horse go flying. Elly falls to the other side of the fence. Meep walks out and nudges her.
"You okay."he asks.
"My leg hurts."says Elly.
Meep looks at it. A five inch splinter is sticking out.
"Spooky, come over here."says Meep.
"Oh my Elly stand up, you have a peace of wood in your leg, you need to pull it out."says Spooky.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Comment if you want more last chapter no one commented did y'all not like it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Mary7518006 said:


> Chapter 2
> Elly
> 
> They huddle up in the falling down shed for warmth.
> ...


More please continue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

